
  What carries you up will also bring you down  - dwynings
http://www.cdixon.org/?p=1492
======
sobriquet
While many of these companies are facing slowing growth, or even slight
declines, I'd argue what carried them up is still making them very profitable
businesses... and they'll be around for a long time.

It'd be interesting to have the discussion about flash-in-the-pan companies
that truly did collapse due to their original model.

